# 2013 February fishing comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the second of this year's monthly comps - and some wild and wet conditions around the country. Thought are with those doing it tough at the moment.

Really looking forward to another close battle for title in 2013. Top ten on the leaderboard after January are:

*Position	Angler	Score*
1	Robsea	137
2	Carnster	131
3	MrX	131
4	Solatree	129
5	Bertros	113
6	Paul B	113
7	Killer	107
8	Cheaterparts	104
9	Float	101
10	Kanganoe	98

*The February 2013 comp will run from Saturday Feb 2nd until Sunday Feb 10th*

Please post all entries in this thread.

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details, dates for each month, and competition rules (including scoring benchmarks) can be found here:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=59000

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement

Any questions, please contact Squidder via PM.

Good luck all, and let the games begin


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Feb comp kicks off tomorrow folks, and runs until Sunday the 10th


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Name of Angler: Carnster
Date Caught: 2/2/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD Gold Coast
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: black tip reef shark, 122cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional)illie
Conditions (optional): bit of a sand monster
Other Comments (optional): Was much happier with the kingy (even if lower scoring) to eat but Nico was pretty excited about the Flake.
Eye candy - Noosa style shot as well.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great way to kick things off by the king. I'm running a book on how many upgrades Carnster scores this month.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

Put me down for 2


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

carnster said:


> Name of Angler: Carnster
> Date Caught: 2/2/13
> State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD Gold Coast
> Type and Size/Weight of Fish: black tip reef shark, 122cm
> ...


How'd you manage to get out with the big swell about? Saw some big bombs comming through today at mermaid....


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Had the secret weapon with me Brodie - Ant the wave whisperer. I can tell you he makes it look easy.
Yeah i had a few goes at it but got out with out getting smashed up, the sand monster was angry for sure.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Jeebus. I have a comp entry. 

Name of Angler: Ado
Date Caught: 5/2/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: Ado's Pondage
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Black Bream - 46cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):JW 2kg Rod, Stradic Ci41000, 4lb fireline, 6lb leader, 5IGJSCLICPN
Conditions (optional): 15 knot NE, early afternoon
Other Comments (optional): Missed the fiddy by fo.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Just to be a pedantic bastard and meddle in things that are really of no interest to me and valued much more highly by others, I am extracting the following quote from the comp rules (which I just read for the first time).



> Measurement will be 'total length' - from the tip of the head to the tip of the tail, with the fish in a natural position. Exceptions are Squid (calamari) - where hood length will be the official measure, *and sharks, which will need to be measured to the LOWER tip of the tail*.


Go with the Kingie Carnster.

I sdhould also point out that, although mine was measured on a brag mat, it was not verified by a photo. Therefore I'll await my punishment.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fair enough, but i still think the shark will be more points than the kingy. Looks like an upgrade is in order.
The kingy was gr8 on the plate and Nico gave the flake the thumbs up.
That is a stonker bream Ado and will be tough to beat. i hope there is a few 1.4m spanish around.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Just a reminder that you have until this Sunday the 10th (inclusive) to secure your catch for the February monthly comp - you gotta be in it to win the fame and prizes people 8)

Carnster - I scored the shark (98cm to lower tail fin) at 109 points and the kingy (71.5cm) at 93 points.

Ado - the 5IGJSCLICPN gives me a good size gauge - also your kayak is 70cm wide and I can see both sides in the photo - so I'm happy to give you 46cm, which I reckon looks a pretty conservative measure anyway.


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Name of Angler: Brolans
Date Caught: 8/2/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD Gold Coast
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bass 41cm (Measuring tape is a bit off, I took the photo just after the fish went mental and didnt have his nose on the 0cm mark)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Small Minnow
Conditions (optional): Great
Other Comments (optional): 3 for the day


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Ado said:


> Jeebus. I have a comp entry.
> 
> Name of Angler: Ado
> Date Caught: 5/2/13
> ...


That's one horse of a Bream Ado , makes my 25cm yellow fin that I caught last weekend look like Bait, Well done. 
Here's hoping for an upgrade tomorrow. 
Killer.


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

hopefully catch an upgrade on Sunday =)


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Date 8/2/13
Name Kanganoe
Species blue morwong
Size 61cm 4 kg
Location kangaroo island SA
gear 15 kg braid and squid bait.
comment Should be a number 1 on the hof if its up against other morwong otherwise it,s in its own category.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Squidder said:


> Just a reminder that you have until this Sunday the 10th (inclusive) to secure your catch for the February monthly comp - you gotta be in it to win the fame and prizes people 8)
> 
> Carnster - I scored the shark (98cm to lower tail fin) at 109 points and the kingy (71.5cm) at 93 points.
> 
> Ado - the 5IGJSCLICPN gives me a good size gauge - also your kayak is 70cm wide and I can see both sides in the photo - so I'm happy to give you 46cm, which I reckon looks a pretty conservative measure anyway.


Thanks Squidder i will always take the highest scoring fish so the shark will do for now.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Name of Angler: Paulb
Date Caught: 09/02
State and Location Fish Caught In: Northern Beaches - NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 65cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 30lb braid, 40lb leader
Conditions (optional): Lumpy, windy, unpleasant
Other Comments (optional): Fishing for kings, but a most welcome substitute


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: solatree
Date Caught: 10/02
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA - Gulf St Vincent
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper - 53cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Shimano T-Curve Inshore Revolution 3-5kg rod, Stradic 2500, 10lb braid, half pilchard on an unweighted circle hook
Conditions (optional): A bit of slop and swell - light wind


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Name of Angler: Float
Date Caught: 10/2/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: Nelson Vic
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 30 cm Bream
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : 4/0 gang hooks and pilchard
Conditions : Perfect morning
Other Comments : Best I could do after a mulloway pulled the hooks on a powerful run 5 minutes into the fight


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of Angler : Killer. 
Date caught: 9/02/1213. 
State & location Fish caught in: SEQ , Ningi creek. 
Type & size of Fish: Dusky Flathead, 53cm. 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 2-4kg Berkley Drop shot Rod, Shimano Sienna 1000 FB Reel, 6lb line, small pink HB. 
Conditions: Windy, dirty water, big tides. 
Other Comments: YUM-YUM.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name of Angler: Cheaterparts
Date Caught: 9/2/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic , Westernport Reef Island area
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: King George Whiting - 39.5 Cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): light bait gear - Prawn bait
Conditions (optional): wind got up in the arvo but quite good till then


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Having a problem uploading my pix. Will attempt tonight.

cheers


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

robsea said:


> Having a problem uploading my pix. Will attempt tonight.
> 
> cheers


Need more photoshopping time?


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Ado said:


> robsea said:
> 
> 
> > Having a problem uploading my pix. Will attempt tonight.
> ...


No need! Fairly paltry this time round but transfering from phone to forum is a technique i am getting used to.(that's my excuse anyway :twisted: )

rob

...and congrats on that horse of a bream stradling your lap.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Name of angler: robsea
Date of capture: 03/02/2013
Location: NSW Dangera Dam
Type and Size: Australian Bass, 32 cm to tip of tail 
Tackle: Z man 2.5 inch grub in pumpkin seed, Berkley jungle hook size 2, 8lb vanish leader and 4lb Powerpro braid, 2-4 kg rod.
Conditions: tough as i was trying to get a 30+ cm to the fork to weigh in as part of a Bass electric event. Great comp apart from lugging around a 60 L empty live well. This was mu biggest fish and half a cm short! Ha ha.


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

Haha Robsea if yours is paltry, what's mine?

Name of angler: Premium
Date of capture: 10/02/13
Location: NSW Tallowa Dam
Type and Size: Australian Bass, 27cm
Tackle: 1-3 Pflueger trion, 4lb braid/6lb leader, chubby hardbody
Conditions: Windy, chilly










Hey Squidder, are carp counted, or are they negative points? 
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=59802


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Premium - I call your catch a valiant effort given the conditions and the fact that we are dealing with the tricky bass.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Scoring is done for the Feb comp - and it is clear that the wild weather around the country didn't stop some of the forum's gun anglers from scoring heavily this month. PaulB's snapper was sensational, and Ado's bream was big - but Kanganoe's massive morwong topped the scoring by a single point (it was actually a hell of a lot closer than that before I applied the rounding ;-) ). Full scores for Feb were as follows:

*Position	Angler	Score*
1	Kanganoe	136
2	Ado	135
3	PaulB	130
4	Bertros	127
5	Carnster	109
6	Solatree	106
7	Cheaterparts	104
8	Brolans	91
9	Killer	88
10	Float	88
11	Premium	82
12	Robsea	67

And cumulative scores for the YTD - how good is this! 10 points separate the top 5.

*POSITION	Angler	Score*
1	Paul B	243
2	Bertros	240
2	Carnster	240
4	Solatree	235
5	Kanganoe	233
6	Cheaterparts	208
7	Robsea	203
8	Killer	195
9	Float	189
10	Brolans	179
11	Premium	172
12	Ado	135
13	MrX	131
14	Scoman	88
15	Nad97	74

A few scoring details this month - I have added two new benchmarks - blue morwong/queen snapper (45cm) and carp (65cm) - so Premium, although it is wrong on several levels, your carp scored more than your bass. Just one of many examples of shit fish outscoring quality. The greats of the monthly comp understand how to manipulate this paradox to their own scoring advantage. ;-)

Every month one lucky random angler wins a prize from the sack.....and this month it's congrats to *Premium* - shoot me a PM and we'll sort you out with a goody courtesy of AKFF.

*Next month's comp runs from March 2nd-10th*


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks like I need that fiddy.

Thanks for putting all the time and effort into this Squidder.


----------

